# is this a diamond?



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought it as a black pirahna, but he has purple glisten to him, so was wondeirng if he was a diamond.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm no expert but I'd say yes unless they look like diamonds only when there young.


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

any one else have input?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

diamond is just a description unless you know the exact collection point its a rhom, a very nice one, you can call it a diamond rhom if you want its got some nice color. Verry nice rhom you have there.


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

thank you, he seems to long to be a bdr, maybe that will change as he gets even older? njkillsyou says it looks like a xingu.

Any one else input is appreciated


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like my black rhom. He sparkles like that when the light hits him right, but not like on a diamond variant.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

not a diamond rhom...hard to say really...at the end of the day they are all S Rhombeus so who really cares. Unless your selling the guy it doesnt really matter, its all about his value to YOU. Enjoy him...great looking rhom


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

diamonds usualy have the whole body or most of it covered in glitter :nod: i must say tho that rhom is amazing








diamonds:
13"







6-7"







trigga: very well put


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

at the size it is now it may appear to have the sparkles (AKA "diamonds") but it doesnt have enough sparkles IMO to keep them as it grows to turn into the 1st picture bob posted.

i agree a rhom is a rhom but there is different characteristics to them in their appearance thats forsure.

here is a pic of my old diamond rhom which looks to be of very similar size, notice the difference in amount of sparkles

IMO yours will likely turn out like the 2nd picture i posted


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:nod: there are some nice rhoms in this thread


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

just a rhom..rhom is a rhom


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

IT IS NOT A DIAMOND...IT'S JUST A FISH.
N.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> at the size it is now it may appear to have the sparkles (AKA "diamonds") but it doesnt have enough sparkles IMO to keep them as it grows to turn into the 1st picture bob posted.
> 
> i agree a rhom is a rhom but there is different characteristics to them in their appearance thats forsure.
> 
> ...


All these rhoms look really gret. I am starting to wonder if mine is a rhom after all. What do you guys think of this.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

daytonakid said:


> thank you, he seems to long to be a bdr, maybe that will change as he gets even older? njkillsyou says it looks like a xingu.
> 
> Any one else input is appreciated


Xingu is a collection point, so even if it physically looks like a representation of that area, unless you KNOW the area of collection it can't definitively be a Xingu.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

bob351 said:


> diamonds usualy have the whole body or most of it covered in glitter :nod: i must say tho that rhom is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow..that second picture looks just like my P that was sold to me as a purple sanchezi..will post pics when I can...


----------

